# Courier Email- A cool email client!



## svenkat83 (Sep 26, 2004)

Courier Email -Its an email client!!! 

Very nice feature set..8)
Worth a try.. 

*www.rosecitysoftware.com/courier/


----------



## #/bin/sh (Sep 27, 2004)

hum


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 27, 2004)

Is this Courier freeware? If not, how much does it cost?
Are Linux and Windows versions available?


----------



## go4inet (Sep 27, 2004)

not bad...like it


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 28, 2004)

oh i`ll try it out despearately need an email client....
 thanks buddy!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 29, 2004)

#/bin/sh said:
			
		

> hum



man r u trying to increase ur post  ,  lol 

i tried it, found it ok.


----------



## rajat22 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have tried yours, now please try mine...INCREDIMAIL


----------



## svenkat83 (Oct 4, 2004)

rajat,I have already tried Incredimail.But then it was a bit heavy with too much of graphics.  I just wanted to get a simple fast loading mail client  .Another important thing was to get rid of MSN Messenger which loads along with Outlook Express.


----------



## indranilmaulik (Oct 6, 2004)

me a registered owner of Courier Email.


----------



## visvo (Oct 18, 2004)

what is this term mail client means ? tell me first ?


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 19, 2004)

Let me put this in very simple terms.

There are two things mail clients and mail servers.  Mail servers receive mails and distribute them in various accounts kept at the servers. Now whoever knows the password for a mail account can use a software installed in his machine (called mail client e.g. Outlook Express, Outlook, Incredimail, Ximian Evolution, KMail, Bat, Mozilla Mail, Courier, etc.) and retireve those mails from the server.

I hope I've been able to put it in simple enough terms to understand


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 21, 2004)

Not bad!


----------

